# Talent passport questions - Lost the job



## mr.techie

Greetings everyone,

A bit of background, I am from a south east Asian country. I completed a 2-year master's program in a stem field and the associated student visa is still valid until march of 2023. After graduating I applied for jobs and subsequently received a job offer with a CDI contract in a role that was in line with my master's. The company applied for work authorization and using their documents I applied for the Passeport talent: Salarié qualifié / enterprise innovate. The prefecture subsequently approved the application though the card is being fabricated.

The trial period was supposed to last for 4 months but the company gave a 2 weeks notice after the first month, stressing that I wasn't "Fired", it's just that they have decided to end the trial period early. I have a couple of questions regarding my current situation

Do I currently have work authorization or is it gone as the company which applied for it let me go?
Is the talent passport visa still valid or has it been invalidated?
If it has been invalidated, have I reverted to my prior student status?
I got some docs for pole emploi (ATTESTATION D'EMPLOYEUR DESTINÉE À Pôle emploi) and was informed by the company that I have some rights there but I am unsure of what they are.
I personally wish to do an intensive french language course as the language barrier is the biggest issue I am facing and is a major reason for losing my previous job. I have received multiple job proposals via LinkedIn but once they learn that I have an extremely basic level of french the offer falls through.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suppose it depends on the type of passeport talent CDS you have - but generally speaking a carte de séjour remains valid until its expiration date. If you have one of those passeport talent visas that is for a highly paid technical worker, I think you can properly assume that you have "work authorization" when it comes to looking for a new job - particularly if you are registered with Pole Emploi and receiving whatever benefits may be available to you. (They can advise you of your working rights associated with your passeport talent.)

It's probably a good idea to pursue French language classes - or ask the Pole Emploi office if they have something available. Even if you have to pay for it yourself, it would be a plus point in the job search to say that you are working on your language skills.


----------



## *Sunshine*

mr.techie said:


> I personally wish to do an intensive french language course as the language barrier is the biggest issue I am facing and is a major reason for losing my previous job. I have received multiple job proposals via LinkedIn but once they learn that I have an extremely basic level of french the offer falls through.


Have you asked potential employers how well they'd need you to be able to speak French in order for them to consider you for employment? Considering you haven't managed to learn much in the 2 years you've already been living there, how long to you think you'll need to reach the required level and do you have sufficient funds saved to cover your living expenses and language courses?

Unless you have worked elsewhere in the past 24 months, it seems that you are not entitled to unemployment benefits: 








Ai-je droit à l’allocation chômage ?


Ai-je droit à l’allocation chômage ? Vous avez perdu votre emploi ? Vous pouvez avoir droit, chaque mois, à une allocation chômage appelée allocation d’aide au retour à l’emploi (ARE). Pour y avoir accès, il vous faut remplir plusieurs conditions.



www.pole-emploi.fr


----------



## ARPC

If your card de sejour passport talent arrives, and you receive no other word, it is safe to assume the expiration date on that is your new residency expiration date.

Take the meeting with pôle emploi and bring all your work documents from your previous job and your récépissé from your passport talent (or card if it has arrived). There are a hundred different regimes of pôle emploi and chômage and you probably fit into one that is very specific to your industry (myself and many of my friends all have different allocations regimes and statuses with PE depending on industry).

I have also found that Pole Emploi is VERY up to date on your right to work status, and they’ll be able to tell you when your current rights expire.

Bring someone to do the French with you, because Pole emploi is detailed.

Use the pôle emploi job search tools, and get them to help you fill it out so that it accurately shows your language level, that will help filter your results as you look for the right place.

I’m sorry to hear the first job did not work out. You’ll find something I’m sure, and motivation is the most important component with language stuff. Very best of luck on that.


----------



## mr.techie

Bevdeforges said:


> I suppose it depends on the type of passeport talent CDS you have - but generally speaking a carte de séjour remains valid until its expiration date. If you have one of those passeport talent visas that is for a highly paid technical worker, I think you can properly assume that you have "work authorization" when it comes to looking for a new job - particularly if you are registered with Pole Emploi and receiving whatever benefits may be available to you. (They can advise you of your working rights associated with your passeport talent.)
> 
> It's probably a good idea to pursue French language classes - or ask the Pole Emploi office if they have something available. Even if you have to pay for it yourself, it would be a plus point in the job search to say that you are working on your language skills.



The passport talent visa I have is the _salarié qualifié_ and I haven't registered with the Pole Emploi yet. I don't mind paying for the classes myself as I do have a remote part-time job with which I can meet my expenses.


----------



## mr.techie

*Sunshine* said:


> Have you asked potential employers how well they'd need you to be able to speak French in order for them to consider you for employment? Considering you haven't managed to learn much in the 2 years you've already been living there, how long to you think you'll need to reach the required level and do you have sufficient funds saved to cover your living expenses and language courses?
> 
> Unless you have worked elsewhere in the past 24 months, it seems that you are not entitled to unemployment benefits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ai-je droit à l’allocation chômage ?
> 
> 
> Ai-je droit à l’allocation chômage ? Vous avez perdu votre emploi ? Vous pouvez avoir droit, chaque mois, à une allocation chômage appelée allocation d’aide au retour à l’emploi (ARE). Pour y avoir accès, il vous faut remplir plusieurs conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> www.pole-emploi.fr


In my domain, most of them require conversational french as most of the work itself is in English. It's mostly programming and AI so no french is required with any of the job tasks. As for how long it will take me to get to that level I think 4-6 months should be more than enough. I do have savings and a side job (remote-usa) that will allow me to meet my expenses for the duration.

I am not really looking for money from pole emploi but just wanted to know what other benefits I can get from them. If I am being honest I am not really sure of the function of pole emploi as I have never had a reason to deal with them before.


----------

